# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Vila-real, capital de la eficiencia enérgetica aplicada al riego a presión

## Jonasino

> El próximo 16 de diciembre, en el Auditorio Municipal de Vila-real, tendrá lugar la jornada Estrategias para optimizar la eficiencia energética del riego a presión, organizada por el Ayuntamiento y Comunidad de Regantes de Villarreal, el ITA y Operagua.
> 
> El objetivo de las mismas es abordar la transformación del riego por gravedad a favor del riego por presión y, sobre todo, las grandes ventajas que ello conlleva para el agricultor. Entre éstas, destaca la racionalización de las explotaciones agrarias y, por lo tanto, la reducción tanto del consumo de recursos hídricos y energéticos, con la consiguiente reducción de la factura a pagar de aproximadamente del 60%, como es el caso de la comunidad de regantes local.
> 
> Asimismo, la jornada, además de abordar modelos de gestión eficientes y casos prácticos, como el del Sindicato de Riegos de Vila-Real, analizará las diferentes herramientas para acceder a los Fondos Regionales de la Unión Europea (período 2014-2020), con los que poder financiar las inversiones necesarias.
> 
> Este evento congregará a importantes especialistas en la materia (Juan Valero de Palma, de Fenacore, Enrique Cabrera y Elena Gómez, de ITA o Felipe Sanz, de Aguas de Valencia) así como a representantes del Sindicato de Riegos de Vila-Real (Pascual Carda, presidente, Manuel Rubert y Sergio Usó) que darán buena cuenta de las ventajas de aplicar soluciones eficientes a sus cultivos.
> 
> Todas las personas interesadas en acudir a esta jornada pueden inscribirse directamente en esta dirección.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...icada-al-riego

----------

